# remington .22LR subsonic



## flapper

Remington .22LR subsonic
I was wondering if anyone has ever used these loads. I was curious on how loud they are because I have a skunk problem but need to be quiet as possible. Also would they be powerful enough to kill at close range 20 feet max!!

Thanks, flapper


----------



## Militant_Tiger

this would be much too loud for your situation. dont expect a warm breeze to come out of the barrel, same sound as any other round but without the hypersonic CRACK. Try CCI CB caps, very quiet and should be perfect for your situation.


----------



## sdeprie

Are you in town? What are you using, pistol, rifle? About the only way you will know just how loud they are, you will have to shoot them. I had a possum problem and used a regular 22lr without excessive noise. (In town.) Of course, my wife made me run in the house and put the rifle away real quick, and I wasn't exactly out on top of a hill, but down by the basement doors. CBs may be enough, regular shorts will be better and pretty quiet. Skunk, huh? I used a pool cue on a raccon, but it was sick as heck and stumbling around. I had called the cops, but they wouldn't do anything and suggested I call the animal control department after they opened at 8 AM. Right, right after all the neighborhood kids got on the bus, THEN I would call animal control. But, I can see how a pool cue MIGHT not be answer to your problem. :gag: Good luck.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

in town i can assure you anything but CB's or super colibris (mexican version of CB's, weaker) will wake the neighbors. A properly placed headshot with a CB (which is as loud as an airgun) and its lights out.


----------



## calishooter

what kind of town do you live in?
i live in sort of a country town right by alot of field and ive shot my .22 lr to get rid of virmen and sinc the town is used to hunting in the fields the neighbors thought nothing of the .22 shots 
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie

I have to agree. I live in the middle of a medium sized town (25,000?) and most people would mistake a 22lr for a firecracker, which there are a lot of around here. It's still illegal, but if you don't get crazy and if you have a legitimate problem, I would do what you have to do.


----------



## sdeprie

I wouldn't want to get you in trouble. Go with what MT said, you'll probably be safer in the long run. I still say IF you can't find CB's or colibris, shorts will be much quieter than LR's. Good luck (I have a pool cue if you want to borrow it.)


----------



## flapper

Hello,
I do live sorta in the country but my neighbors are very close. I dont think a cue stick will help unless I want to smell!!!!!! I have tryed to give the skunk laxative chocolate ( Xlax ) I put it in peanut butter. I got rid of one that way but the skunk I have now I have given 12 pieces of choc laxative to is not working !! Chocolate laxative you say well .... my neighbor has this old farmers book and it says toget rid of skunks give them choc lax and they wont come back it worked with a few but this one must have a steel stomach!! Now back to the CB caps I have shot some before but that was about 10 years ago .I remebered them being very quiet !!! I put them in my ruger 10/22 rifle one at a time ( I hope that is safe ???) sounds like a piece of pop corn going off what I can remember?? Does any one know where I can buy them I don think Wal- Mart has them . I see some places on line but want $7 to ship them. Any one know a good web site to buy them ??

Flapper


----------



## OneShotOneKill

20 feet max! I have used my archery equipment to take care of many varmints. Don't shoot firearms in the city limits. I only take head shots so it turns them off like a switch. I never had a skunk spray me yet.


----------



## Bobm

Why don't you just tell you neighbor the situation so they aren't alarmed by the shot then you could just use a regular 22. Make the shot at such an angle that if it misses it doesn't ricochet and hit something else. You could do that with a little strategically placed bait.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Because Bob many people dont think killing of any sort is right, and they probably aren't going to agree with it if it isint legal. Much less it is probably going to be heard across the entire block. CB's are fine out of a 10/22. You can pick them up at cabelas and I doubt shipping will be unreasonable.


----------



## sdeprie

You never know how people will react. My possum problem was actually my neighbor's problem. She struck me as being definitely leery of killing anything, until it was a possum in her back yard. Talk to them. Let them know your problem. They may be more understanding than you think. And if they aren't? Just shoot with the tractor running, or something. I'm about to have the same problem with stray cats in my yard, scaring the crap out of my indoor cat, eating all the birds I'm trying to feed, etc. The CB's, shorts, etc will be safe to shoot in the 10/22, or any 22 rifle, but just won't function if it is semi-auto and may jam if you have a tube magazine. I suggest just loading them one at a time in that case. And what's a little perfume between friends?


----------



## Bobm

Tiger like Sdeprie said you can always get around it if you have to. Honesty works most of the time but never when its not tried....I would'nt want to shoot a skunk with a CB it might just wound him and then you will have a stinking mess,skunks are weasels and pretty tough.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

CB's are surprisingly potent at reasonable distances, and I would bet that given a headshot, one would drop without much of a fuss. It's really up to the shooter as to what to use. If you live in a more rural area a short might be alright, if not a CB or trapping might be the only way to go. If you do live in a rural area, try a PMC moderator. It is significantly less powerful than a remmy subsonic, but still packs much more of a punch over the cb or the short.


----------



## Plainsman

I have killed skunks, raccoon, badger, and fox with CB caps. Some were in traps, some were free roaming. Do your windows open, and how far away from your house are these critters?  The reason I ask is if you open your window, tape Saran wrap over your window opening, you can stand to the back of the room (may need a chair) shoot through the Saran wrap (with no bullet deflection) and have 80% of the noise contained within the room you are shooting from. I think Winchester Dynapoint must be subsonic, because they are as quiet as the Remington subsonic in my rifle.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Dynapoints are borderline subsonic, and can become supersonic due to atmospheric conditions. Also the hollow point is very small, and will probably not kill the animal quickly.


----------



## Plainsman

I don't know why they bother with the hollow point, it expands only slightly better than a solid lead. However, the CB caps are not hollow point and have far less energy. Two things to keep in mind, 22 bullets are comparably soft lead, compared to hard cast that is. These soft bullets expand because of composition, not so much because of hollow point. Not so with the fast bullets with large hollow points like the stingers. When shot into wet newspaper the Winchester solid, Dynapoint, and Super X hollow point expand about the same. Remember the old CCI small game bullet? It was a flat point much like an Elmer Keith design. It relied on the shock provided by a flat point. In the 45 auto I notice the truncate bullet performs much better on bunnies than the full metal round nose. I have had very good luck with the Dynapoint, and I think it is because it goes to full bore diameter more abruptly than other bullets. In fact I have found it to work as well on gophers, cottontails, and skunks as well as the standard hollow points. It is however much more accurate than others. I think that the abrupt full bore diameter results in longer bullet to bore contact. They made a hollow pointing tool at one time. I seen it years ago in Shotgun News, but have not seen it for ten years. They also made a tool that you pushed your 22lr into, then took a file and nocked the tip off. It gave you a 35 gr flat nose out of a factory 40 gr solid. I have used them and they really improve a plane jane 22 lr for squirrel hunting. Makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Bobm

> The reason I ask is if you open your window, tape Saran wrap over your window opening, you can stand to the back of the room (may need a chair) shoot through the Saran wrap (with no bullet deflection) and have 80% of the noise contained within the room you are shooting from.


Note to self "never cross" Plainsman


----------



## sdeprie

Bobm, if you are just getting around to writing that note, you may rest assured, you haven't crossed him, yet. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman

But I'm one of the good guys (part time). My hunting buddy shot in state wide sniper competition this week and took first place over some very good shooters. If you get in bad trouble in North Dakota it would perhaps be our crosshairs on the guys head with his knife to your throat. Do you suppose old OSOK will like this post?


----------



## sdeprie

Not if he's the one holding the knife.


----------



## huntin1

flapper,

If you are worried about shooting those skunks, go to a TSC or other farm supply store and get a product called Blue Streak Fly Bait, mix a little with some raw eggs and set it where you see them most, BUT ONLY IF THERE ARE NO PETS RUNNING LOOSE! You'll find them with their head still in the bowl and they will not spray. While I was typing this I talked to Plainsman on the phone, he says antifreeze will work too, but it takes about 1/2 hour. Again, be careful that there are no pets around or you will have to explain what happened to fluffy.

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie

I still like the idea of shooting them through sran wrap. Now if my wife came home, I would have some explaining to do.


----------



## huntin1

Yeah, the saran wrap thing works pretty good. :evil: 
The only problem is, every skunk that I have shot with a 22 has sprayed, even when I've shot em in the head. Then the whole yard stinks, and I sleep in the basement cause it's too cold in the bedroom. 

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie

Good point! Only, for me, it would be in the yard.


----------



## texasguy

how bout .22 LR birdshot?


----------



## huntin1

texasguy said:


> how bout .22 LR birdshot?


Never tried it, but I'm thinking that a load of 22 birdshot, unless fired from real up close and personal, would tend to piss off said skunk. If you've done it, you are braver than me. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

15 feet or more and it wont kill a chipmunk, much less a skunk.


----------



## Plainsman

If your going to shoot a skunk with 22 birdshot I would suggest putting a little butter on the end of your rifle barrel. Don't pull the trigger until the skunk has at least 2 inches of barrel in his mouth. The only time I have been impressed with 22 birdshot was when it was shot at sparrows using a Remington smoothbore. A friend of mine was shooting sparrows in flight when a salesman drove in the yard. He never did tell the guy he had a smoothbore and was shooting birdshot. That salesman thought my friend was a very good shot.


----------



## sdeprie

Yep! That's what I want to do, pi$$ off a skunk. You betcha. Can I stand behind it and watch?


----------



## texasguy

If its really such a big deal, then just shoot him in the head real fast and put your gun back in the case reall fast. There. skunk dead


----------



## Militant_Tiger

texas guy, i think you just missed the whole point there.


----------



## Magnumshooter

I just recently purchased remington subsonics and they are quieter because their charge is lower than normal and they leave the barrel slower so as not to break the sound barrier.


----------



## Bobm

Texas guy thats way too practical :lol:


----------



## texasguy

Bobm said:


> Texas guy thats way too practical :lol:


I guess so Bobm . I'll bet that the majority of people wont care about a little pop in someones backyard even if it isnt it subsonic. Unless you live next to some older people with nothing to do who might ask you what you were doing.
That saran wrap trick is pretty cool though.


----------

